# Siser "Electric" Material



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I have some lovely red Siser Electric material that I tested with today. I took a shot of a handcut triangle pressed on a Bamboo tee sleeve in hopes that you can see how shiny it is. 

I cannot wait until this product is fully in stock in other colors. It looks great!

AB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That looks awesome, I will need to get some of that too. Does anyone know if the electric vinyl will be more expensive. I guess it truly doesn't matter because the customers will gladly pay more for such a awesome product. Thanks for sharing. ..... JB


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

You're welcome!

I'm inquiring myself about the cost, as I'm not sure what it will be. Just looking at the material even before I pressed it showed how eye-catching it is. 

If I can get more pics that are clear I'll post.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Update:

Specialty Graphics now stocks Siser "Electric" at *$43.95 a roll* and *$4.10 a foot* (_before shipping and any applicable taxes_). The available colors are: Electric Pink, Blue, Olive, Lime, Orange, Purple, and Lens. Red was not listed but they are checking into it.

Siser Electric will be on the Specialty Graphics site next week, but I have been advised that anyone can call them now to order if desired. 

It's more costly than much of the heat applied materials, though I have seen one other material (that I also like very much, have tested and plan to use) that is twice the price of the Electric by roll and by foot. 

For the pop the Siser Electric has, I would say to offer it as a high end "fashion" product on apparel. Attached are two more pics of hand cut triangles on a black cotton tee sleeve. 

AB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I went to the ISS show in Chicago a couple weeks ago and they gave me a big sample of the pink electric from Imprintables Warehouse. Very nice stuff. The site is down again so I can't check the price. I don't think it was too much. Anyway, I did a couple shirts for an upcoming business expo I have a booth at so tonight I'll upload some pics. When you do two color, one being electric, and the other regular, it really makes the electric stand out. I'm going to be using a lot of it for the cheer stuff I do. My cheerleader daughters really like the way it looks. Adds a little bling to a regular cheer design. Kind of a satin finish.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Very cool Greg!

I wonder if the Siser Electric and the Imprintables Electric are the same product?

Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are the shirts I created using the Imprintables electric pink. The pics probably don't do it justice but it does look pretty cool.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Our colors are: Blue, Pink, Yellow, Lime, Red, Purple, Antique Gold, Orange & Metal.

Attached is a 3 dimensional look that I created with the Electric Orange over top of a puff.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Our colors are: Blue, Pink, Yellow, Lime, Red, Purple, Antique Gold, Orange & Metal.
> 
> Attached is a 3 dimensional look that I created with the Electric Orange over top of a puff.


Yep, very cool. One of your boys gave me a sample of the pink when I stopped at your booth at the ISS show in Chicago. I'm going to buy a few rolls of it shortly. Pretty cool stuff. I really like the 
the new printed vinyl but it seems very expensive. I wanted to get a few rolls of camo and a couple of designs but I think I have to cut back on my wants.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Our colors are: Blue, Pink, Yellow, Lime, Red, Purple, Antique Gold, Orange & Metal.
> 
> Attached is a 3 dimensional look that I created with the Electric Orange over top of a puff.


Josh, was the puff screenprinted or a heat applied material?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Josh, was the puff screenprinted or a heat applied material?


 The puff material is done with a heat press .I know this because I saw a post on Josh's information website www.heatpressthis.com that shows the product and tells how to do it. ... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Our colors are: Blue, Pink, Yellow, Lime, Red, Purple, Antique Gold, Orange & Metal.
> 
> Attached is a 3 dimensional look that I created with the Electric Orange over top of a puff.


Very cool Josh. Great job.
are you guys going to be in Atlanta for SGIA?
or INDY this weekend?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

We'll be at both as a company, but I will not be at either personally. I will be in Atlanta next week for the ISS show.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

COEDS said:


> The puff material is done with a heat press .I know this because I saw a post on Josh's information website www.heatpressthis.com that shows the product and tells how to do it. ... JB


Thanks JB. This is actually the material I thought it to be, CAD-Color Solutions Vintage Puff offered by Stahls.

I like that you've tried something different with it Josh! I was hoping that this puff could be used with cutters only, as the Stahls' site said it must be used with Solvent printers.

I will have to order some to test.


----------



## jcyganowski (Sep 14, 2007)

Josh,

That design of your with the puff and vinyl is great. Isaw your video using the twill. That was great. I don't know what made your think of that but it is impressive. Props to you.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

jcyganowski said:


> Josh,
> 
> That design of your with the puff and vinyl is great. Isaw your video using the twill. That was great. I don't know what made your think of that but it is impressive. Props to you.


I enjoy creating new applications outside of the norm every once in a while - mainly to make my own shirts or hoodies


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job, love the pink. I like the fonts you used for the C and for cheerleader, where did you gethen. I have several jobs coming up for a cheer group and the C would look great. If you don't mind me asking


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

The c is called Varsity Regular. I believe I got it from dafonts.com. The script is from the Stahls CD I purchased. It's called scriptjet_2000. Pretty simple design, the electric vinyl makes it stand out. Like I said, the pics really don't do it justice. I have two daughters in cheerleading and all their friends on their squads want them now.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the Stahl's CD also. I'm going to order some of the electric material today. My new GX-24 quit working right in the middle of doing 24 shirts for the McCain/Palin speech, since I live in Wasilla it's a VERY big thing and to have a new machine motor go out now is making my blood pressure go sky high. Since I have to send it to TX I have to now scamble to get shirts done some how. Oh well go on to something else. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Check with Roland. I believe they have a loaner program, so they can probably get you something right away until yours gets fixed.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

jmj said:


> I have the Stahl's CD also. I'm going to order some of the electric material today. My new GX-24 quit working right in the middle of doing 24 shirts for the McCain/Palin speech, since I live in Wasilla it's a VERY big thing and to have a new machine motor go out now is making my blood pressure go sky high. Since I have to send it to TX I have to now scamble to get shirts done some how. Oh well go on to something else. Thanks for the info.


I do have a question for you. Why does she keep calling it snow machine racing. We call them snowmobiles around here and I thought everyone else did also.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry I have not been on in a few days. I used to call them snowmobiles also when I lived in Ga but had to learn to call them snow machines up here????? I guess it's just where you leave.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I must say you live in the coldest State with the hottest Governor.I wish I thought up that tag line. ... JB


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok I have another question, I noticed that your C is cut out where cheerleader goes thru it, how do you do this? I use Corel not very good I might add but I can work my way thru things. I just received in several colors of the electric from Imprintable and can not wait to try them. Unfortuntly they got the vinyl here 2 day but not the loaner plotter, I've been waiting on it but I guess since I was sending money on the vinyl that was the important thing to them, but can't cut my new vinyl without the plotter.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I guess you're right. Now everyone wants a t-shirt that is made in Alaska. I have people calling from all over just to have a t-shirt made in Wasilla, one of the largest printers in Anchorage can not even keep up printing well over 500 shirts a day. If I had my replacement plotter I could join in.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I must say you live in the coldest State with the hottest Governor.I wish I thought up that tag line. ... JB


Just create a rectangle about the size of the type. Put it over the C where the type is going to go, and then use the TRIM feature. 
Select the type, shift, then the C, then either the trim icon, or ARRANGE > SHAPING > TRIM.
It's now cut out so you can put the type inside.


----------

